# Mason jar find



## dygger60 (Feb 27, 2011)

Found this great yellow-green quart Masons Patent....tough getting a good picture of the color...but it is a great jar.....


----------



## cookie (Feb 27, 2011)

NICE...


----------



## crossflask (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice jar.. Just started collecting mason's cross jars.


----------



## jane8851 (Feb 28, 2011)

Great color David!


----------



## georgeoj (Mar 2, 2011)

That is a great color. That series can make a nice collection by itself if you can locate all of the available color variations. Nice find!
 George


----------



## patent1858 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great jar and great color!! on some of those jars on the rear is the large 3+ inch cross but its always ghosted (hard to see)? Just thought I would mention it.


----------

